# Allen wrench for adjusting Spott Hogg???



## 2500HD (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone know what sive allen wrench is needed to adjust a Spott Hogg Hunter sight? Metric or standard does not fit. Looks like it must be about a 3.5mm but have yet to see that size in a set. Maybe i've just lost mine????


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

I believe 5/64 on the pins and 9/64 on the rest of them. :thumbs_up


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

When I owned mine they were American. Not metric was used. Your wrenches my be worn or the screwws or you don't have the right one.


----------



## 2500HD (Apr 5, 2004)

Deezlin said:


> When I owned mine they were American. Not metric was used. Your wrenches my be worn or the screwws or you don't have the right one.


New sight and new wrenches. Just nothing comes close to fitting! I'll keep checking!


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

1/16" on the pin screws, 9/64" for everything else...


----------



## IMADMAN (Jan 24, 2005)

I have one for the pins it's the tiny one. I stick into the limb dampner so I never need to search for it.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

IMADMAN said:


> I have one for the pins it's the tiny one. I stick into the limb dampner so I never need to search for it.


That is a great idea!!!


----------



## Harley Rider (Nov 11, 2004)

2500HD said:


> New sight and new wrenches. Just nothing comes close to fitting! I'll keep checking!


Are they cheap new wrenches? They didn't fit on mine either. But when I used some good ones (snap on) they fit like a glove.


----------



## 2500HD (Apr 5, 2004)

I found one to fit and 9/64 seems to be the right size which is also equivalent to a 3.5mm also!

Thanks!

I don't buy cheap tools but you are right only they usually fit once then they are junk after one use!


----------



## Suscrofa (Oct 9, 2005)

Some time ago, I suggested that manufacturers should start using Torx head instead. Would simplify thing and they are far better.
The use of Torx head is even used in the marketing of say Leupold products and others.
Besides these Allen keys in fractional or decimal inch can hardly be found outside of the US or Canada.


----------



## skidmark (Nov 3, 2005)

9/64 on mine


----------

